# Transmission thump



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I was out on a test drive of a Routan 3.8L and rolled up to a stop light. i needed to rab something out of the passenger seat. so i popped the car in Neutral.
I got a heavy 'Thud' from the transmission when the transmission dis-engaged Drive. it did shift back into drive smoothly, it just seemed odd
i was able to repeat this issue over and over..
anybody else find this weird issue ?
please help


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Transmission thump (redzone98)*

Try to test drive another Routan if you can and see if it responds in the same way or not.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Transmission thump (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_Try to test drive another Routan if you can and see if it responds in the same way or not.


Guys, Help me out, maybe you can do the same...
at a stop.
Drive, into Neutral. 
Please help because the dealer really wants to move this Routan, and if the transmission is acting weird, ill pass the deal up


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Transmission thump (redzone98)*

The transmission is operating identical to ours. I thought it a bit odd as well, but not to worry. Our transmission is still bolted in and works just fine.
As my 3 1/2-year-old son would say..."No wowwies!"








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Transmission thump (jsmyle1%...)*

thanks for the reply !


----------



## itisroutan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Transmission thump (redzone98)*

Have an SEL 4.0L Routan, a little over 300 miles on it and my wife had mentioned that sometimes it doesn't downshift smoothly. Drove it last night and experienced the "thump" when I was slowing down to a light and it "thumped" when I stopped. Happened at the next light also and then that was it. Any thoughts on this? I have to take it in this week to get fog lights installed - not sure how to describe it in a more technical manner. If that's normal - why wouldn't it do it everytime? No problems when it is going up through the gears just when I came to a stop at a light.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Transmission thump (redzone98)*

I don't think I would be getting any warm fuzzies if I test drove a vehicle and it made a large thump when shifting from drive to neutal. I would test drive another Routan myself.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Transmission thump (itisroutan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itisroutan* »_Have an SEL 4.0L Routan, a little over 300 miles on it and my wife had mentioned that sometimes it doesn't downshift smoothly. Drove it last night and experienced the "thump" when I was slowing down to a light and it "thumped" when I stopped. Happened at the next light also and then that was it. Any thoughts on this? I have to take it in this week to get fog lights installed - not sure how to describe it in a more technical manner. If that's normal - why wouldn't it do it everytime? No problems when it is going up through the gears just when I came to a stop at a light.


I noticed this too in my 3.8LSE, BUT, i really think it had something to do with the new trans and 'learning' because after 3,000 miles, its silky smooth now


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

Our 4.0l Routan experiences some noise but I wanted to post this to see if you guys think its the same. 
We hear a "ta-tump" "ta-tump" "ta-tump" "ta-tump" sound when we slow down. Sort of like a flat tire sound. But without the virbration.
The sound isnt very loud and might be coming from the passenger rear wheel. Most noteably, the sound doesnt happen every time. I havent worked out if its when the car is hot or cold, stopping from fast or slow. 
My initial thought was there was something defection with one of the brakes and that maybe some sort of debris got wedged in there. But now that I read about the transmission issues... i wanted to post for your opinion


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

Ours also makes a similar thud when shifting from Drive to Neutral. Ours also makes a little bit less then optimal shift into 3rd gear at about 75% throttle. Nothing to worry about though.
I drive a lot of different cars, and overall I think the powertrain calibration of the 3.8L to the 6speed tranny is very good.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (RyanM)*

i got it down to 100% of the time 
when warm, short duration stop, engine off. dropping the kids off at day care...
5 minutes or so the car sits off.
get back in, start it up, reverse out of the driveway, when i go to shift into Drive, BAM! RPMs are prefect. no racing, no foot on the gas. 100% of the time.
this issue is my most major complaint 


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:33 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*

I think your description is right on. Described my milfs driving perfectly. I suppose thats why I never feel the thump when I am driving the routan. 
Anyone have a diagnosis for this, and if its something that can even be fixed???


----------



## 6910sb (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (mrogge)*

I drive a Dadge Caravan







for a vanpool, and I've noticed the thump if I take it out of gear without being completely stopped.
Same drivetrain right?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (mrogge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrogge* »_
Anyone have a diagnosis for this, and if its something that can even be fixed???



its only happens when the car sits off for 5-15 minutes. after the 20 minute mark, the Reverse to Drive bang is not as severe !
But this time duration is nearly perfect for any "Ill just run in the store and get something" instance.


----------

